# P0420 accompanied with overboost and under post codes



## staticcase (Oct 24, 2017)

To the top.


----------



## staticcase (Oct 24, 2017)

So I replaced both O2 sensors, with no change in behavior. I horoscopes the turbo, and it "looked" fine, however I haven't gotten hands on the wheel or wastegate yet. Ttt again.


----------



## Bobbyiii (Mar 10, 2021)

Long shot here. Its only been like 3 years ha but did you, staticcase, ever find a solution to this or know anyone who has?
I got that 2013 1.4L t - 6 Speed Manual experiencing the EXACT same problem.


----------



## Alexabush (Jul 16, 2021)

staticcase said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've done a ton of digging here with no real answers. My apologies for bringing this one up again... So for starters, I bought this Cruze brand new, it's a 2013 1.4t 6m, all stock. I now have the P0420, P0234, P0299. The actual symptoms I feel are sputtering and what feels like misfires with power surges upon medium to hard acceleration over approximately 3,000rpm. It started small and was very intermittent, but now the running problems are every drive, so I drive very easily now to avoid destroying my engine. Ha.
> 
> ...


Have you since fixed the issue? Also how did you fix it? I'm currently having the same problem.


----------

